# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Mali zmaj

## zutaminuta

Društvo za poboljšanje kvalitete života siromašne i nezbrinute djece «MALI ZMAJ»
http://www.malizmaj.hr

Prošle godine imali su akciju skupljanja poklona za Sv. Nikolu. Sami izaberete pismo koje vam se svidi, i odnesete/pošaljete poklon u Maksimirsku. Imaju akcije i za rođendanske poklone. Tu je također skupljanje donacija za obitelji koje sklapaju kraj s krajem (18 priča koje se može naći na službenoj stranici).

Facebook grupa
https://www.facebook.com/groups/malizmaj/

----------

